
Are there dark themes for HN which also incorporate algolia? - annadane
I&#x27;ve installed themes in Stylus for HN. However, when doing searches, it&#x27;s back to the same white theme, because searches are done on algolia, a separate domain
======
redox_
Would love to merge any PR you would think about for adding a dark theme to
our GH repository: [https://github.com/algolia/hn-
search](https://github.com/algolia/hn-search)

~~~
annadane
Unfortunately I know next to nothing about writing themes :(

~~~
rahimnathwani
Maybe copy one of the existing ones:

[https://github.com/algolia/hn-
search/tree/master/app/assets/...](https://github.com/algolia/hn-
search/tree/master/app/assets/stylesheets/themes)

